# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch Paris 13 Ngày

## hainiemtin

Du lịch Paris 13 Ngày
Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Paris
Xe và Hướng dẫn viên ANZ Travel đón Quý khách tại 71 Mai Hắc Đế, Hà Nội & đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay tới Paris.

Ngày 02: Paris (Ăn trưa, tối)
Đến Paris, xe và Hướng dẫn viên Pháp đón Đoàn đưa đi ăn sáng. Tham quan Tháp Eiffe (lên tầng 2 ngắm toàn cảnh Paris). Du thuyền trên sông Seine. Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng. Ăn trưa. Chiều tham quan Nhà Thờ Thánh Tâm, Đồi Mont Martre, khu vẽ tranh của các họa sĩ Paris. Sau khi ăn tối, tự do dạo phố Paris về đêm.

Ngày 03: Paris - Vườn Lucxembourg (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Sáng tham quan Bảo tàng Louvre. Ăn trưa. Dạo vườn Lucxembourg mùa Thu - nơi đã tạo nguồn thơ văn, nguồn cảm hứng trong âm nhạc của nhiều thi sĩ. Tham quan Nhà thờ Đức Bà Paris. Tham quan đại lộ Champs Elysee cùng Khải hoàn môn (L’ Arc de Triomphe) về đêm (sau khi ăn tối xe đưa Quý khách chạy qua một vòng trước khi về khách sạn).

Ngày 04: Paris - Vườn Tuleries (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tham quan Cung điện Versailles. Ăn trưa. Chiều tham quan Quảng trường La Concorde, Vườn Tuleries - khu vườn xưa nổi tiếng giữa lòng TP Paris vào mùa Thu nhuộm vàng màu lá phong. Ra ngoại ô Paris hái táo tại trang trại. Cung lớn Cung nhỏ, Cầu Alexendre III. Mua sắm tại các cửa hàng mỹ phẩm, thời trang Paris. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

Ngày 05: Paris - Brussels (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn khởi hành đi Brussels. Vào thủ đô Brussels, khách tham quan Cung Điện Hoàng gia Bỉ, Quảng trường LaGrande & tượng Chú Bé Tè “Mannequin Pis”. Ăn trưa. Chiều tham quan Mô hình Nguyên tử sắt Atominum (chụp hình bên ngoài). Ăn tối và nhận phòng tại khách sạn La Maison Du Gragon hoặc tương đương.

Ngày 06: Brussels - Rotterdam - Amsterdam (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Ăn sáng. Rời khách sạn đi xe bus qua Hà Lan. Trên đường đi, tham quan Cảng Rotterdam trước khi khởi hành tới thành phố. Tại TP Den Haag, Quý khách tham quan Tòa án Quốc tế La Hay, tòa nhà Quốc hội, Cung điện Hoàng gia. Buổi chiều nhận phòng tại khách sạn Novotel Amsterdam hoặc tương đương.Tham quan xưởng sản xuất kim cương. Sau khi ăn tối, tham quan khu Red Light và đi bộ dạo quanh một vòng thành phố Hà Lan về đêm.

Ngày 07: Amsterdam - Munich (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, tham quan Khu Đồng quê Hà lan Zaanse Schans với các Cối xay gió của Hà lan, Xưởng làm phô mai, Xưởng làm Guốc gỗ của cô gái Hà lan truyền thống. Ăn trưa và ăn tối trên đường tham quan. Trở về Amsterdam mua sắm tại khu trung tâm thương mại.

Ngày 08: Amsterdam - Munich (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Munich (LH 4691 AMSMUC 08: 35-10: 00). Xe và HDV tại Munich đón Quý khách đưa đi tham quan Cung điện Nymphenburg, Sân vận động Allianz Arena, Bảo tàng xe hơi BMW. Ăn trưa. Tham quan Nhà máy sản xuất Bia Hofbrauhaus. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Novotel hoặc tương đương.

Ngày 09: Munich - Rome (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau khi ăn sáng, trả phòng đáp chuyến bay đi Rome (Ăn tối trên máy bay LH 3858 (10: 45 – 12: 15). HDV tại Rome đón Quý khách đưa về khách sạn Novotel hoặc tương đương. Ăn trưa. Tham quan Toà Thánh Vatican, Thành Cổ Rome, Lâu Đài Thiên Thần. Shopping. Ăn tối.

Ngày 10: Rome - Florence - Tháp nghiêng Pisa (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa Đoàn đi tham quan Tháp nghiêng Pisa và nhà thờ dòng họ Pisa (cách Rome 300 km).

Ngày 11: Rome ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối )
Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tham quan Trung tâm Rome: Đấu trường La mã Colleseum - Kỳ quan thế giới vừa được bình bầu vào tháng 7 /2007. Đài phun nước Trevi, Điện Pantheon. Ăn trưa. Khách tự do dạo chơi mua sắm và thưởng thức bánh pizza, kem Ý. Ăn tối.

Ngày 12: Rome - Hà Nội ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối )
Sau khi ăn sáng, trả phòng. Mua sắm và ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Hà Nội. TG 945 FCOBKK 14: 30 - 05: 55

Ngày 13: Bangkok - Hà Nội
TG 680 BKKHAN 09: 00 - 10: 30

+ Liên hệ ANZ TRAVEL
Số 71 Phố Mai Hắc Đế. Q. Hai Bà Trưng, TP. Hà Nội, Việt Nam 
Tel.: (04) 3974 4405, 3974 4406 Fax: (04) 3974 4407 
Hotline: 0942 8686 77 (Mrs. Liên), 0912 377 644 (Mr. Nghị)

----------


## dongyi

Du lịch Paris Bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng Tháp Eiffel – biểu tượng của Kinh đô ánh sáng (Paris) là nơi thu hút rất nhiều du khách trên toàn thế giới. Đây là một công trình bằng thép nằm tại công viên Champ-de-Mars bên cạnh bờ sông Seine. Mình ước một lần tới đó.hii

----------


## tamtre

ôi, cái ước mơ to đùng đùng của mình :X :X

----------


## leminhminh6869

Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
 GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | NAGOYA | NIIGATA | OBIHIRO | OITA | OKINAWA | OSAKA | SAPPORO CHITOSE | SENDAI | TAKAMATSU | TOKYO HANEDA | TOKYO | UBE | WAKKANAI | YAMAGATA | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ
GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | TEL 0466637567 | NAGOYA | NIIGATA | OBIHIRO | OITA | OKINAWA | OSAKA | SAPPORO CHITOSE | SENDAI | TAKAMATSU | TOKYO HANEDA |  TOKYO | UBE | WAKKANAI | YAMAGATA | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ | LỊCH BAY VÀ GIÁ VÉ ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ 1 CHIỀU VÀ KHỨ HỒI | VÉ PHỔ THÔNG VÀ THƯƠNG GIA
LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT VÉ : 0466622231 // 0462962557
- TƯ VẦN, LÀM VISA ĐI NHẬT BẢN, VISA JAPAN, XIN GỌI: 0422400333

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI NHẬT BẢN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT VN XIN GỌI: 0423240240

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT BẢN & LIÊN TUYẾN QUỐC TẾ 

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN, XE Ở NHẬT BẢN 

- BOOK KHÁCH SẠN TOÀN CẦU 

- TỔ CHỨC CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH NHẬT BẢN, HÀN QUỐC, CHÂU ÂU, MỸ, ÚC XIN GỌI: 0422400333

Phòng vé máy bay

VINA HOLIDAY

Tel: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23240240

Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 – 01252489999

Phục vụ 24/7 giao vé tân nhà miễn phí trong nội thành Hà Nội

Liên tục có các chương trình khuyến mại vé máy bay giá rẻ trong nước và quốc tế

Đặt vé, giữ chỗ, cung cấp booking vé máy bay miễn phí cho quý khách đi xin visa

Vé đang khuyến mại

-          Vé máy bay đi Nhật khứ hồi 1 tháng giá 480$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay từ Hà Nội/TPHCM đi – Nhật Bản giá khuyến mại 650$ + Tax khứ hồi open 1 năm

-          Vé máy bay đi Úc giá rẻ hơn các hãng từ 20-100$

-          Vé máy bay đi TPHCM/Nha Trang/ Đà Nẵng giá vé từ 415.000 bay Jetstar

-          Vé máy bay đi Mỹ từ 720$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay đi Singapore từ 32$ ++ bay của Tiger Airways

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan, Malaysia từ 19$++ bay của Air Asia

-          Vé máy bay đi Hongkong từ 245$ + bay của Hongkong Airlines áp dụng cho 2 người đi cùng nhau

-          Vé máy bay đi Quảng Châu, Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải từ 225$ +

-          Vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc chỉ từ 580$+

-          Vé máy bay đi Châu Âu giá chỉ từ 800$

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan từ 87$+ bay của Vietnam Airlines

-          Vé máy bay đi Nga từ 500$+ Tax

-          CÒN NHIỀU VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI KHÁC XIN QUÝ KHÁCH VUI LÒNG GỌI TRỰC TIẾP THEO SỐ: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23.240240

VINA HOLIDAY

Vé máy bay quốc tế:

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Á :

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nhật Bản, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hàn Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ấn Độ, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Malaysia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Singapore, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Thái Lan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Myanmar, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Philippines, vé máy bay đi giá rẻ đi Indonesia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Lào vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Campuchia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hongkong, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Macau, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brunei, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đài Loan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Sri Lanka, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Maldives…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Âu:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Anh, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Pháp, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Đức, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Nga, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Séc, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ba Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ukraine, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hungary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bulgary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hà Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Na Uy, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Điển, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Sỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bỉ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Romania, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Slovakia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Monaco, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Tây Ban Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bồ Đào Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Iceland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ireland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Luxembourg, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Sip, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Macedonia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Malta, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Montenegro…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Mỹ:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Canada, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mexico, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Argentina, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brazil, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Chile, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Colombia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ecuador, vé máy bay đi Peru, vé máy bay đi Uruguay, vé máy bay đi Venezuela…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Đại Dương, Úc:

Vé máy bay đi Úc, vé máy bay đi Cook Islands, Vé máy bay đi Fiji, vé máy bay đi French Polynesia, vé máy bay đi Newzeland, vé máy bay đi New Caledonia…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Trung Đông:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bahrain, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Israel, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Jordan, vé máy bay đi Kuwait, vé máy bay đi Lebanon, vé máy bay đi Oman, vé máy bay đi Qatar, vé máy bay đi Ả rập, vé máy bay đi …

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Phi:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nam Phi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ghana, vé máy bay đi Congo, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ai Cập, vé máy bay đi Ma rốc, vé máy bay đi Tunisia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Zimbabue, vé máy bay đi Angola…

Vé máy bay nội địa Việt Nam:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đà Nẵng, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Nha Trang, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đồng Hới, Quảng Bình, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đà Lạt, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Cần Thơ, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Điện Biên, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Phú Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Côn Đảo, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Huế, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Vinh, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Pleiku, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hà Nội, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hải Phòng …. giá vé máy bay từ 300.000 đến 3.7290.000

Đặt vé máy bay qua Yahoo Chat:

Yahoo1:  vemaybay_visa2

Yahoo2:  dulichquocte_3000

Yahoo3:  service_vinaholidays

Đặt vé máy bay qua điện thoại :

04.66637567 – 04.66622231 – 04.23240240

Phục vụ 247 qua Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 - 01252489999

Đặt vé máy bay qua Email: info@vinaholidays.com.vn

Đặt vé máy bay qua website: Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v    ///    Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v

Đại lý bán vé máy bay của Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific Airlines, Air Asia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Hongkong Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Asiana Airlines, Koreana Airlines, China Southern Airlines, China Airlines, Eva Airlines, eatern Airlines, china Eatern Airlines, Shanghai Airlines, Hainan Airlines, Kunming Airlines, Shenzhen Airlines, Royal Brunei Airlines, Laos Airlines, Phnompenh Airlines, Philippines Airlines, All Nippon Airways, Tiger Airways, American Airlines, United Airlines, Japan Airways, Thai Airways, Air France, Air Canada….

Bán vé máy bay nội địa các nước, bán vé máy bay nối chuyến, nối hành trình nội địa các nước

Địa chỉ bán vé máy bay, địa chỉ phòng vé máy bay, vé máy bay, air ticket, ve may bay gia re, ve may bay khuyen mai, dia chi ban ve may bay, ve may bay khuyen mai, chuong trinh khuyen mai cua Vietnam Airlines, địa chỉ bán vé

----------

